# اريد شراء ماكينه Cnc Router Engraving Machine



## مررتجى (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الى المهندسين العرب 

اننى ارغب فى بدايه مشروع صغير واننى بحاجه الى ماكينه حفر على الخشب 3d 

مستعمله او جديده ارغب ان يكون مقاسها 3متر فى 1.5 او 2 فى 1.25 

وتكون جيده الصنع  ومذوده باكافه البرامج التى تسمح بتشغيلها وبعض الدعم الفنى 


فبرجاء من الاخوه الكرام من لديه اى معلومه فليذودنى بها وبارك الله فيكم 

نرجو المراسله على 

alexwelding على ****** :56:


----------



## منى عدي (12 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم

انا كمان كنت محتاجة أصنع ماكينة بمواصفات معينة وليس لي خبرة في استيراد الماكينات وإن كان لدي خبرة فليس معي رأس مال كافي لأشتري ماكينة صينية بسعر عالي وجودة قليلة إضافة إلى رسوم الجمارك حتى* قابلت مؤخراً مجموعة شباب مصري درس منهم ببريطانية الإلكترونيات وتجمعوا في مصر ليصنعوا ماكينات للمشروعات الصغيرة داخل بلدهم حتى يفيدوا بعلمهم وخبرتهم البريطانية الشباب العربي ويبيعونها بالمصري وذلك بدلاً من أن يضطر صغار المستثمرين وشركات التوكيلات إلى استيراد الماكينات الصينية بسعر أعلى بالدولار وبجودة أقل 
معي فقط تليفون من يديرهم وهو المهندس/ أحمد وتليفونه 0020121201236
ولكن لا أعرف رقمهم الأرضي.... يمكنك التوجه إليهم مباشرة بمواصفات ماكينتك فهم ماهرين جداً وعلى درجة عالية من الاحتراف في تصنيع الماكينات وهذا رأيته بنفسي.
وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله*


----------



## hassan121961 (16 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع*


----------



## محمد وعد (16 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز اولا من اي بلد انت ؟ انا استوردت مكينة سي ان سي من شركة
morn
شركة لها فرع في الصين والفرع الثاني في امريكا وانا انصحك بها واقدر ان اوصلك بااحدى البائعات الصينة التي تعمل في الشركة واسعارهم رخيصة جدا وذات مواصفات عالية


----------



## محمد وعد (16 فبراير 2012)

ليس المكينة المهم ولكن المهم برامجه وانصحك انت يكون برنامج
mach 3
ويوجد بها نظام المس الذاتي يدعى 
auto z
ويوجد نظام الشفط للقطعة حتى لا تتحرك اثناء العملية
ويوجد بها نظام يدعى فاكيوم ودست كوليكتور لسحب الغبار والاوساخ انا انصحك بها انا هاوي المكائن وصاحب خبرة انقلها لك وهذه مواصفات مهمة جدا 
ويجب ان يكون الماطو او يدعى سبندل ياباني الصنع او ايطالي 24000 الف دورة بالثانية
واهاردات اهم شي تكون من نوع ليدشاين
leadshine
هذه من اقوى انواع الهاردات الصينية ويبقى لديكم الستيب ماطور هذا عادي بس ابحث عن نوع جيد 
وفي شي جديد في مكائن النقش الحفر 4 دي اي الحفر على الاشياء الدائرية وهذه المكينة تعمل على كل الانواع فقط الي يختلف السكين المستخدمة بس الحفر على الحديد والحجر يجب ان يكون مع المكينة خرطوم لتبريد السكينة


----------



## محمد وعد (16 فبراير 2012)

اي سوال تحتاجه انا حاضر انا بنقش على الفولاذ والحديد وهذا اصعب شي وانا انصحك اذا كان لديك القوة والتحمل لساعات طويلة ولاتتعب ولاتظجر افتح هذا المشروع كثير من الناس اشترت المكائن ولكن بعد فترة عرضتها للبيع وانصحك اشتري مكينة كاملة المواصقات اهم شي ولاتترك اي شي من ما كتبته لك واذا اردت ارسل لك موقع الشركة الصينية والايميل يتكلمون الانكليزية واذا ما تعرف اللغة الانكليزية اكتب لي ما تريد وانا ارسل لهموانا اشتريت المكينة عن طريق النت لم اذهب الى الصين ولكن ثقتي بالله كبيرة ولااخاف جربتهم اكثر من مرة وولم يكذبوا وبالنسبة للضمان ضمانهم لمدة سنة والماطور 6 اشهر والمكائن ال سي ان سي سهلة ولاتحتاج الى مهندسين كل غرض بيعطل بتبدلوا باايدك وغراضها رخيصة


----------



## محمد وعد (16 فبراير 2012)

http://www.morntech.com/
هذا هو العنوان للشركة اتكلم مع بنت تدعى اليساكسو وقل لها انا من طرف مازن من العراق وان شاء تساعدك


----------



## ُEng.khaled (16 فبراير 2012)

يا اخوتى فى الله 
الموضوع الاصلى بتاريخ 2007 وتانى رد بعد الموضوع الاصلى بسنتين 2009
وبقية الردود بعد الموضوع الاصلى بخمس سنوات 2012
برجاء مراعاة تاريخ الموضوع


----------



## شعبان عيد (16 فبراير 2012)

فعلا اخ خالد انا ملاحظ التو اريخ ومستغرب جداً للموضوع واخيرا لقيت حد تانى واخد باله


----------



## مررتجى (16 فبراير 2012)

اشكركم جميعا


----------



## آلة النقش (29 فبراير 2012)

*روتر سي ان سي*

صناعة التطبيق
إنتاج الإعلانات والصناعة هدية : اللونين وحة لالنقش جميع أنواع الإشارات وزجاج شبكي ، بطاقة الفاتيكان شيمن الخاصة ، وعلامات ثلاثية الأبعاد ، والهدايا المزخرفة ، وعلى ضوء لون الفيلم مربع والتماثيل والنقوش الميداليات ، ترصيع الجدار مصباح المنزل ، لوحة دليل ضوء نحت ضوء المنزل ، وباب العضوية الإغاثة ثلاثي الأبعاد لوحات كبار.
آلة الحفر (6) 2 ، صناعة القوالب : الإغاثة نحت زر وضع والطباعة الساخنة ختم القالب ، حقن القالب ، قالب تهب ، وختم العفن ، والعفن والعين الأخرى. 3 ، وصناعة التبغ : علامات الأمنية لتعبئة السجائر ، وإنتاج السجائر وكلمة عجلة الإنتاج القوالب. 4 ، لوحة الدوائر المطبوعة (PCB) دائرة في إنتاج وتطوير المنتجات ، والحفر ، وتحديد فترات زمنية معينة ، الخ. 5 ، وصناعة السيارات : مصباح الأدوات الإطارات العفن العفن والاكسسوارات. 6 ، والصناعة النعناع : طباعة العلامات المائية العفن والعفن صنع القطع النقدية. 7 التعبئة : أكياس ختم ، وانتاج البلاستيك مصفوفة الكرتون. 8 ، نموذج صنع الصناعة : إنتاج نموذج جدول الرمل ، ونموذج الإسكان. 9 ، تنتج مجموعة متنوعة من بطاقات الموظفين ، وجميع أنواع الأرقام ، ونقل بطاقات. 10 ، وصناعة الختم : جميع أنواع الخطوط الختم نحت جميع أنواع المواد 11 ، صناعة السفن : تخطيط والمقصورة لوحة لوحة الحفر. 12 ، صناعة معالجة ميكانيكية : الطلب الجولة الكلمة والطباعة الحجرية واسع. 13 ، وصناعة الخشب : تصميم وإنتاج لنمط الإغاثة. 14 تكبير أجزاء فتحة الكاميرا ، وتجهيز نطاق واسع. 15 خزان مياه ، لوحة صمام ضاغط وغيرها من تجهيز أجزاء معقدة. 16 ، رمح مضخة خزان الختم الموالي مع عملية الفرعي. 17 ، لوحات الحفر EDM العملية. 18 ، وصناعة الطباعة : إنتاج لمجلس عثرة. 19 ، ومشاهدة الجدول حالة العفن إشعار. 20 العفن المعجنات ، والقرارات ، الخ ، وقد فاز التعداد. 21 ، والكلمة الأولى وتجهيز خط لعبة غولف. 22 ، الأولى فن النحت يان العملية. 23 ، وتحول العتاد تجهيز الدراجات النارية. 24 ، البولينج حروف كروية. 25 ، نحت المنتجات الزخرفية. 26 ، المجوهرات الراقية ، والنحت. 27 ، والنحت والحمام الرائدة. 28 ، ومعالجة الوضع الوحيد. 29 النحت على التدخين.
تعديل هذه الفقرة ميزات
المزدوج المسمار الجوز مع الواردات. من الذاكرة نقطة ، المكفولة في حادث (Duandao) أو الزيادة في اليوم التالي. طريقة فريدة لتشكيل عدد من الشغل للحفاظ على الأصل. السلطة ليس فقط قطع منحوتة من دون غرامة القاع خشنة ، ومعالم واضحة على نحو سلس. الآلة هي مناسبة جدا لبناء نماذج والصناعة تحديد الهوية ، والمدارس والشركات والمؤسسات لاستخدامها لنقش الزجاج ، ونحت أكثر من سمك 5MM
*أضف الى مفضلتك*​


----------



## آلة النقش (29 فبراير 2012)

*عندنا آلة النقش متنوعة*



مررتجى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الى المهندسين العرب
> 
> ...


 :56:إذا تشترى آلة النقش فا انتصال لي


----------



## آلة النقش (29 فبراير 2012)

http://www.sinograver.com/ar/


----------



## hamada.. (1 مارس 2012)

كم سعر المكينة متل المواصفات التى تكلم عنها الاخ محمد وعد


----------



## 6Us0i6zv41t (7 مارس 2012)

In a paper titled "The beginning of the end," Venezuela analyst Alejandro Grisanti of Barclays Capital said Capriles would be the winner if Chavez's health problems were prolonged.He will also be able to enjoy the company of mentor and friend Fidel Castro, the former president of Cuba.None of the figures around him has his charisma, political and rhetorical skills,burberry, or connection with the masses.On Thursday night, Chavez sang and told anecdotes to raise the spirits of several thousand supporters in a Caracas theater during a ceremony shown live, by government order, on all Venezuelan TV channels."If Chavez is out of the race, the chance for the opposition to win the election increases considerably," he said of the Democratic Unity coalition, which has united Venezuela's opposition groups after years of infighting.REUTERS - Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez left for new cancer surgery in Cuba on Friday, bidding an emotional farewell to anxious supporters and vowing to return for victory in the October election."I will fight for my life," said the 57-year-old president, flanked by his weeping daughter, Rosines. "Long live the Socialist Revolution,Lunettes de Soleil Prada! Long live Venezuela,ray ban! Long live Chavez,louboutin pas cher!"Chavez's health problems have sent Venezuelan bonds higher on investor hopes for a more market-friendly government."I dreamt a while ago of Christ who came and said, 'Chavez, rise,lunettes rayban, it is not time to die, it is time to live,'" he said, alluding to the biblical story of Jesus raising Lazarus from the dead.Chavez has chosen Havana,burberry, over an offer of treatment from Brazil and some calls for him to show support for Venezuela's health system. In Cuba he is guaranteed discreet treatment by friendly authorities and reduced chances of media leaks.Cuban privacyVenezuelan oncologist Sunil Daryanani said the fact that Chavez's original tumor was found under an infection during his June 2011 treatment had made recurrence more likely because a wider area was affected.After a speech on the steps of his Miraflores presidential palace, the socialist strongman rode through Caracas to the airport in an open-topped vehicle, raising his fist to cheering crowds."I'm used to seeing patients deal with these sort of blows and they're normally very humble. Unfortunately, I think Chavez is also trying to draw political advantage from all of this." VENEZUELA Venezuela opposition picks Chavez challenger VENEZUELA Chavez returns to Caracas 'free of cancer' VENEZUELA Chavez to begin third round of cancer treatment Date created : 25/02/2012 Print Comment Send this pageChavez has said he may need radiotherapy treatment after the operation scheduled for early next week in Havana – where he first had surgery for a cancerous pelvic tumor last year – raising the prospect of another lengthy convalescence.Singing SocialistOn Friday, also live on TV, he met with his Cabinet to give final instructions for government and signed a raft of deals with Chinese investors,Lunettes De Soleil, before taking the flight to Cuba.While Chavez may benefit from a wave of sympathy, perceptions of physical weakness – particularly in contrast with Capriles' image of youth and energy – could offset that.Opposition leader Henrique Capriles, the 39-year-old governor of Miranda state who admires the center-left Brazilian government model, will face him in the October election.Ruling Socialist Party members are under instructions not to discuss succession questions publicly. But media and political circles are rife with gossip over who, if anyone, might replace Chavez should he be incapacitated.Chavez's imminent surgery on a likely malignant lesion has given the lie to his previous claims of full recovery and thrown a wild card into the South American OPEC member's Oct. 7 election that was already shaping up as a close race."Once they've opened him up, they'll have an idea if this is a localized occurrence – like a marble which they could remove totally – or something more advanced," he added."With cancer or without cancer, with rain, thunder or lightning, nothing and nobody can prevent the great victory of October 7. ... Soon we will return to the battle!"Underlining the gravity of the moment, some "Chavistas,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban," as his supporters are known, shed a tear or raised hands in prayer for a successful operation and quick return."I leave,burberry soldes, but I will be back with more life than ever,burberry soldes," he said, his voice quavering as he turned to walk into the plane.Having dominated Venezuela since his first 1998 election win,louboutin, Chavez has avoided grooming a successor.But the polls also gave Chavez a small edge in voter intentions – a fact analysts attribute to his popularity among the poor and an increase in welfare spending for the most needy.Yet he has stayed upbeat in a stream of public appearances – citing uplifting texts from Jesus Christ to U.S. poet Walt Whitman and Venezuelan independence hero Simon Bolivar – about quickly "conquering" his latest health setback.Across the nation of 29 million people, "Chavistas" organized religious services and sent messages of support.Before the announcement of his new surgery, opinion polls showed Venezuelans broadly divided, with a third pro-Chavez, a third pro-opposition, and a third undecided.相关的主题文章： the world's largest democracy broken bridges Yahia Abu Usba


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

Thnx


----------

